# lottery results



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I finally drew a mule deer buck tag.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman!!

My phone just told me that you and I drew doe tags, so we're hunting skinheads this year. :-?

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, %$^&&#. Oh, well, I hope they have extra tags. I have a new rifle that is hungry for venison and a new load in an old rifle that is also hungry. The new load is slinging a 210 gr Berger VLD at 2920 fps. It just has to bite something this fall.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just got my email 2L any antlered!!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

My dad, son and I all got our 2G buck tags!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Skin head for me this year!

Will be doing plenty of bowhunting though!


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

First year I've had the chance to enter the lottery and got a buck tag for 2C. Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Successful in 3A2!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

2F1 Buck! Now it's just a matter of filling it for once...and praying for two feet of snow by opener to keep all the dillweeds nestled snugly in their pickup truck cabs :wink:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

2f2 buck


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Got my Mulie Buck, Woo Hoo!!!

Didn't get my muzzy buck, Boooooo!!!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

After 3 years in a row drawing a buck tag, I am also hunting skinheads this year


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I got a buck in 3E2. First time in many years. Now to shoot a fork and I will be set.

Chuck Norris was banned from competitive bull riding after a 1992 exhibition in San Antonio, when he rode the bull 1,346 miles from Texas to Milwaukee Wisconsin to pick up his dry cleaning.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Doe tag................2nd unit choice, 2nd choice.............. at least I won't have to sight the gun in...Just sharpen some broadheads.. Heck I'll probably just goose hunt instead and keep some orange and a pistol in the blind.

Betcha somebodys 90 year old bed ridden grandma got my buck tag.............................. oke:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW! 6 of our group of 8 pulled buck tags. Thats never happened before.

Better go buy some lottery tickets


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Got a buck regular and a doe muzzle loader!
Jim


----------



## IrishBuck (Jul 10, 2011)

Bummer... Buck will have to come from the bow... This was my third year in the lottery I am 1 for 3.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wonder how many bed ridden grandma's or non hunting girlfriends and the like get buck tags in a given year. Makes me sick!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

i know someone who would fill 4-5 buck tags between a friend and him. His friends relatives would put in landowner tags and they would fill them. Luckily he moved out of state a year or two after they started that bs.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I wasn't expecting a buck tag four years in a row so no disappointment there.
That will come later when I get a standing shot at a nice 4x4 or more than one makable shot before he's gone.
Doesn't happen often hunting alone on the grasslands and usually when I only have a doe tag. :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Turned down 2 years in a row for 2H buck. I think in 20 years of deer hunting I have been turned down only 2-3 other times, and on one of them I drew my buck in 2nd choice. So it looks like bow buck this year and lots more ducks/geese and pheasants.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

2f1 Buck and first ever Muzzleloader Buck. If you are wondering how long it took me for a muzzle loader buck? I had 5 preferance points.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Fifth year for 2I trying to draw a buck tag with no luck


----------

